# So new and yet so old



## Overread (May 1, 2008)

TV: Sacred 2: Fallen Angel Blind Guardian Trailer - Streaming Trailers, Videos and Movies - GamersHell.com

A stream (low quality) and download (better quality!) from the new Sacred 2 game. I must say it look visually to be a real treat to play and it looks like a lot of effort has gone into the looks of the diablo clone.
However the music for this seems old - ripped out of the older days of Red Alert or taken direct from something like buffy -- different in the fantasy setting to what we are used to at the moment - and for a hack and slash I like it!

That aside it looks like it needs a monster to play the game on, I hope it also has solved the errors of Sacred where even on high end machines the coding left jerky movments in the game at times. I also hope that its not going to need a monster system to look good on (I worry that with quade core and duel graphics cards that games are suddenly going to make a big jump in demands from computers to play smoothly on semi decent settings)

Also --- Tiger mounts!!


----------



## Fake Vencar (May 1, 2008)

Ah, that looks impressive indeed! Been hooked on Sacred for...years maybe and somehow still haven't completed it (I blame this on the Journal in the game ). Bring it on!


----------



## Overread (May 1, 2008)

I blame it on the journal, lack of story building and on updates that wipe your save files back to the stoneage!
It seemed that every time I got anywhere - out popped an update and back to the start I went 

killing dragons is fun though (as a demoness its easy too )


----------



## Happy Joe (May 2, 2008)

Excellent!
I had thought that either I missed Sacred 2 or that they weren't going to release it in the US.
Now I have 2 games to look forward to Farcry 2 and Sacred 2.

I got caught with the update thing once, after that I just didn't do the updates.

As far as needing a monster machine, It looks like many of the console games so it shouldn't be too bad, if you can tell much from a streaming trailer. 
(I just hope that it doesn't use a game controller, and hopefully they will let the WASD buttons control character movement (ala FPS) rather than exclusively the mouse).

Now if Blizzard would update Diablo II/LOD...

Enjoy!


----------



## Overread (May 2, 2008)

Blizzard did recently buy Diablo3.com from the owners of the fansite -- though they did state that this in no way means that they are working on diablo 3...........but there is a blizz con this year and last year they announced starcraft 2 - so who knows................


----------



## Fake Vencar (May 2, 2008)

One thing about Sacred I did like was the level advancement system with the couple of points on your feats and one on your attributes. Hopefully this will continue in the next edition


----------



## Overread (May 2, 2008)

my only problem was that equipment was so complex at times with all the %bonuses to stuff that kept appearing - esp at higher levels it was a real difficulty working out what was going to change when you changed kit (that and trying to look good at the same time )
oh -- and after Dungeon Siege it must introduce a pack animal to carry all the loot!


----------

